# Fracino Contempo - Could this be an electrical issue???



## misterh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I run a small but busy mobile coffee van and have an issue which I hope someone can assist me with. Firstly, let me tell you what equipment I have:

- A 2 Group dual fuel Fracino Contempo machine

- Fracino Model T grinder

- Running off a 3.4 kva petrol generator

*The issue: *

All the lights on both touchpads (10 of them) come on and flash simultaneously and the machine basically stops to function, this happened after about 3 hours of use. I have to switch it off and on again but yesterday the steam pressure gauge more or less drops back to zero and then comes back after 10 minutes or so where the pressure builds back up and hits the 1.0 bar again.

The machine is in its 3rd year of running, it has never been serviced but is cleaned after each and every event. The machine isn't used daily but when used, it's used fairly hard.

Any ideas, please?

Many thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Could be the cold water intake not being fast enough: The ECU thinks there's a water shortage, so shuts the system down & alerts by flashing all the touvhpad lamps.

Check for inlet hose blockages.

Do you have a Flojet pump which may be faulty ?

Is your water reservoir sited too low below the Fracino ? Try a higher position...


----------



## misterh (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Espressotechno.

The fresh water tank is situated below the Fracino and not movable, fresh water is pumped into the Fracino by a pump (Flojet type) and then upto a Brita filter before hitting the machine. This Brita filter has never been changed so it might be clogged up with dirt causing the machine to shut down due to lack of water, I will have a look at that.

Any other ideas?

Many thanks.


----------

